# Just checking out my new clutch setup



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And found a new spot to mount the old camera while seeing what needed to be tweeked on my clutching. Trying to make it more trail-friendly but still have what it takes to hit the hills. Almost got it. Just one more adjustment.

Sorry guys...still no mud out here...lol but sand is a blast...and I didn't even have to wash it when I got home..

Still sounds pretty good for an old stock carbed machine I think.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice scenery. Great video. What camera are you using? Keep them coming. Some of those hill climbs looked steep. I don't like the steepness, my lifted bike feels top heavy to me. I'm thinking about lowering it back down any getting some 26's. Like my hero NMK.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Nice scenery. Great video. What camera are you using? Keep them coming. Some of those hill climbs looked steep. I don't like the steepness, my lifted bike feels top heavy to me. I'm thinking about lowering it back down any getting some 26's. Like my hero NMK.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Hay man..have two sets! One for Mud'n and one for Trail'n. I got two complete sets but they both 26s- ones for rock,hardpack and mountains where the other is for sand,and other soft stuff.

I have an old Contour 720HD. Had it for years. The new ones are 1080I with GPS and all kinds of other stuff but mine was one of the first ones when Contour went from standard to HD...actualy thet were called Vholdr back then. Still kick'n out decent videos though. Those links in my signatire will take you to lots of others I'v done over the years.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> Nice scenery. Great video. What camera are you using? Keep them coming. Some of those hill climbs looked steep. I don't like the steepness, my lifted bike feels top heavy to me. I'm thinking about lowering it back down any getting some 26's. Like my hero NMK.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


 try sra offset wheels and 29.5's with your lift. i think it is the best all around set up i have used.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great video NMK! ^ And yes I agree I felt very stable w/ my 2" lift & 29's on SRA style rims.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vid!!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool video. Seems to be good spot for the camera.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DLB said:


> Cool video. Seems to be good spot for the camera.


Yeah I was thinking that too. Not as cool as on the stick but at least there's no shake....and there is more view. Just gota remember to line up the dots on the lense ring so it's level...lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes very good spot for it and your rite no mud out there lol but looks like some good rideing.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks like fun!


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

That looks like alot of fun, and nice camera mounting spot.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ozzie3o5 said:


> That looks like alot of fun, and nice camera mounting spot.


Thanks! Its growing on me.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice camera man. Very good video no shaking and it's definitely clear. Looks like a good place to trail ride.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd be worried about breaking something and being stranded for hours till someone came and me.. LOL Looks absolutely beautiful out there!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

wow man, beautiful scenery....That is the terrain i'm least experienced with....great vid.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

primetime1267 said:


> I'd be worried about breaking something and being stranded for hours till someone came and me.. LOL Looks absolutely beautiful out there!!


LOL...I always take a cell phone, GPS, food, lots of water..and of course gas.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great video. Do you mean you ride alone? :nutkick: How many times do I have to give you guys heck for that before you'll listen? :aargh4:

I was holding on the the arms of my chair around the 4min mark. Those drop offs freak me out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Great video. Do you mean you ride alone? :nutkick: How many times do I have to give you guys heck for that before you'll listen? :aargh4:
> 
> I was holding on the the arms of my chair around the 4min mark. Those drop offs freak me out.


Yeah I ride completely alone a lot D and there isn't a soul for 30 miles sometimes...but I never..ever take any real risks out there and I always have what I need to stay 48 hours out there if needed.

Here's another cut of that ride. This one just has the hills and the faster trails. Kinda cool to go full-screen on this one. 

http://contour.com/stories/72711-southern-action-clips-only


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Great video.
> 
> I was holding on the the arms of my chair around the 4min mark. Those drop offs freak me out.


Here's one I found from the same area that even had my palms sweating.

http://contour.com/stories/hillclimb


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

It does not look too steep nmk, looked like a nice ride! I'm glad to see your shadow with a skid lid on! We need to ride together some time nmk.

P.S does anyone rent those cams?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Here's one I found from the same area that even had my palms sweating.
> 
> http://contour.com/stories/hillclimb


Ok looking down the drop off just isn't cool LOL.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wyo58 said:


> It does not look too steep nmk, looked like a nice ride! I'm glad to see your shadow with a skid lid on! We need to ride together some time nmk.
> 
> P.S does anyone rent those cams?


Most of then aren't too bad. There are many I won't do alone cause if you don't make it, its rolling back down or endoing. The wide-angle lense also takes some of the steep out of it. 

I don't know of anyone that rents the cams.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's crazy!


----------

